
The Halo headband wants to make you smarter by shocking your brain - bjansn
http://www.theverge.com/2014/4/30/5668086/halo-neuroscience-brain-stimulation-funding-andreessen
======
amolsarva
This is big VCs and big scientists getting involved what you have previously
only heard about in DIY forums...

